# Rabid (?) Raccoon



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 4, 2009)

I got home today and a raccoon was standing in my front yard. After I ran in to get the pellet gun, a short stalk told me he was acting weird enough to justify me killing him. First shot was low and caught him in his snout. Second shot in his ear sent him twitching and third was to ensure he was dead. DHEC and Animal Control have been contacted.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 4, 2009)

What, no racoon killing loafers?

Let us know what you find - if they are out in the day time they usually have something very wrong


----------



## redbug (Mar 4, 2009)

looks like you have the makings for a new hat


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2009)

Agree...Coons out during the day means that something is wrong. 

I'm a little disappointed with you though to be honest. Of all the weapons you have, you go after it with a BB gun? I would of gone after it with buck shot. :mrgreen:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 4, 2009)

Pellet gun? :---) That looks like a sawed-off shotgun! :twisted:


----------



## russ010 (Mar 5, 2009)

I've seen tons of coons out during the day in SC where I'm from... which is only an hour or so north of you.

I've seen them a lot during this time of year when the weather is changing and like clock work right before Daylight savings time begins.. I don't know if it screws up their nocturnalness (is that even a word) but either way - they roam a lot more before time change.

I doubt if anything is up with it, but if it is - good thing you got a good shot... well 3 shots


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 5, 2009)

thats just a little feller, he prolly dont no anybetter to be out in the day especially if you didnt see any other coons with him.

anywho, skin that sucker and make some jerkey sticks :lol:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 5, 2009)

I've seen them out in the day before when I was hunting, but this coon was unafraid of me and I could approach him a lot closer than a normal acting coon would allow. Maybe there was nothing wrong with it, but my neighbors have 2 small kids and it would be bad if they stumbled upon the coon and there _was_ something wrong with it.

DHEC said they wouldn't test the coon if it didn't come in contact with anyone, and no one would come dispose of it, so I had to take it in the woods and bury it.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 5, 2009)

you can usually get pretty close to young coons like that - they don't know any better... but I would have done the same thing you did - better safe than sorry when kids are involved

we used to catch them(young ones, and not in cages or traps) and pretty much tame them... we picked up about 4 once on the side of the road, the mom had just been ran over by a car and they were walking around in circles.. we took them back to our barn and put them in the loft.. they stayed up there for about 4 months, then would come and go as they pleased after that... they are actually very clean animals


----------



## darb79 (Mar 5, 2009)

At least tell us that he was foaming at the mouth, or gave you the finger. Good shootin for three shots.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 15, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I've seen them a lot during this time of year when the weather is changing and like clock work right before Daylight savings time begins.. I don't know if it screws up their nocturnalness (is that even a word) but either way - they roam a lot more before time change.


Somehow, I don't think the racoons are aware of Daylight Savings time. The sun rises and sets on nature's schedule in their world. Can't ever recall seeing one wearing a watch. :wink:


----------

